

Ask HN: How do you backup your Google Drive data? - shoeless

With today&#x27;s Gmail outage, it got me thinking about how best to backup Google Drive.  What software&#x2F;services are you using to backup Google Drive?
======
taigeair
[http://gmailblog.blogspot.ca/2013/12/download-copy-of-
your-g...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.ca/2013/12/download-copy-of-your-gmail-
and-google.html)

